# What powder to use for a ruger 77 223



## cmoss (Feb 14, 2010)

I am shooting a 50 Gr. V-max moly coated bullet, and I was wondering if anyone had any suggestions on what powder to use?


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

I use H-335 and IMR-3031 with 50 gr bullets to get around 3400 fps in my .223's


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

I use accurate 2200 and 2230 powder for 50 gr bullets in my 223's. I have used win 748 (good powder but very temp sensitive) and H335 also good but dirty)

This is what Hodgdon has

Cartridge: 223 Remington 
Load Type: Rifle 
Starting Loads

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Maximum Loads

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Bullet Weight (Gr.) Manufacturer Powder Bullet Diam. C.O.L. Grs. Vel. (ft/s) Pressure Grs. Vel. (ft/s) Pressure

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

50 GR. SPR SP Hodgdon Varget .224" 2.210" 26.5 3242 40,800 CUP 27.5C 3383 44,800 CUP 
50 GR. SPR SP IMR IMR 4320 .224" 2.210" 24.8 3006 39,400 PSI 27.5C 3270 48,900 PSI 
50 GR. SPR SP Winchester 748 .224" 2.210" 26.0 3200 40,000 CUP 
50 GR. SPR SP Hodgdon BL-C(2) .224" 2.210" 26.0 3187 34,200 CUP 28.0 3428 47,100 CUP 
50 GR. SPR SP IMR IMR 4895 .224" 2.210" 25.2 3118 43,300 PSI 26.7C 3211 45,200 PSI 
50 GR. SPR SP Hodgdon H335 .224" 2.210" 24.0 3166 43,000 CUP 26.0 3393 51,700 CUP 
50 GR. SPR SP Hodgdon H4895 .224" 2.210" 25.0 3200 38,300 CUP 27.5C 3468 51,300 CUP 
50 GR. SPR SP IMR IMR 8208 XBR .224" 2.210" 23.5 3111 40,500 PSI 25.8 3407 53,300 PSI 
50 GR. SPR SP IMR IMR 3031 .224" 2.210" 23.5 3169 44,600 PSI 25.0 3268 46,900 PSI 
50 GR. SPR SP Hodgdon Benchmark .224" 2.210" 24.0 3139 38,600 CUP 26.5 3396 50,400 CUP 
50 GR. SPR SP Hodgdon H322 .224" 2.210" 22.0 3018 36,500 CUP 24.0 3301 49,300 CUP 
50 GR. SPR SP IMR IMR 4198 .224" 2.210" 19.8 3094 42,800 PSI 21.9 3352 52,100 PSI 
50 GR. SPR SP Hodgdon H4198 .224" 2.210" 19.5 3023 32,400 CUP 21.5 3223 45,900 CUP

Contrary to popular belief, the Titanic didn't hit an iceberg. The ship was off course and accidentally ran into Chuck Norris while he was doing the backstroke across the Atlantic.


----------

